# Questions



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

well i have 11 pigeons I've had four of them for like 6 months now,and the 7 more just came on the 13 of october , will the breed any time soon or do i have to wait an entire month till i see some action going on.
also i wanted to know if some one can tell me exactly what kind of pigeons do i have,also in this species how do u tell the gender by sight or is it hard to tell.
please reply this is important.


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

They look like homers to me. George should be along soon and he could defiantly tell you. The first pigeon is very cool looking. 

Chris


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those two are still basically babies .. their ceres are still very pink .. you are some weeks away from "Big" birds.

Terry


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

so if the cere is brown then it's an adult female what about an adult male.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

birdman09 said:


> so if the cere is brown then it's an adult female what about an adult male.


Nope .. brown cere would indicate a sick bird .. babies have pink ceres and adults have white ceres . off colored ceres would be an indication of illness.

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh my Gosh is the first bird ever absolutely GORGOUS! 

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely birds.

Where did you get the birds? The owner/owners should be able to tell you what type of pigeons you have, and they should be banded also.

It is best to wait until next year to breed them. They need time to mature physically as well as emotionally, and every bird differs in maturity. You will know by their behavior if they are male or female, once they mature.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I would have to say there mixed breeds. The second bird pictured to the right has feathers all the way down its legs. Not a characteristic of a homer.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

First let me say that they look like cross breeds and very nice looking.They both may have some homer in them. they are young birds and it will be some time before they will be ready to raise any babies. I would like to clear up somthing here this cere thing first. young birds have pink wattles that is the big pink thing on their beak which becomes white with age if this wattle becomes gray or brown the bird is ill or in very poor condition.The cere is the flesh around the eye in most pigeons this is white but there some breeds that have red ceres the domestic Flight is one of the breeds that have red ceres the Magpie is another. So red or pink ceres can be found in old and young pigeons its genetic. .GEORGE


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

VERY pretty birds! 

-Hilly


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

well those birds were bought from a keeper not from a breeder he is only 12 he has 86 pigeons while i only have 11, also the black and white pigeon to the top her cere is now white those pictures are 5 weeks old sorry, oh and she mated with a male from september the second week how much longer till they show sign of successful mating.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Give them a safe place to nest like a nest box, and provide a nest bowl. The birds need to mature and completely settle in before nesting. Give it time and be patient before you know it you will have eggs.


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow, Those birds are really beautiful! Really nice colors. I guess they are too young, can't tell what they are . Not Homers for sure.


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Just look at thier face, the structure is not str8. They look almost like a cross of a homer and roller


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

i have a few feathered feet to these ones i want a fantail that i saw.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank You George for clearing that up as I for one have always been confused  but now that I am on track I can honestly say I finally know what the heck I am talking about  

Cindy


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

3 of my female pigeons cere is brown and one of my pairs mated i think i already told u that they mated about the second week in sept.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Wow! very pretty birds. First one is striking!


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

This is who she mated with his name is boss her name is missy she stays on a shelf in the coop and fights every from, i have to build more.
where u see he is they aren't there anymore


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

any comments at all.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

whats the object infront of it


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

that was when i was working on the new coop i was taking of the upper screen off and the screen piece came in front while i was taking the picture


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sure is a pretty little pigeon. We have a "Boss (Hog)" too who is solid white and looks much like your Boss.


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

guest what i have just gotten 6 more pigeons most of them have white on them.


----------

